# Rudolf Gwalther on the “merits” of the saints



## Reformed Covenanter (May 3, 2021)

Those who think that they can rely on the merits or intercession of others when they stand before the judgment seat of God are greatly mistaken. Just as the righteous person lives by his own faith and not by that of someone else, so you will be judged by what you have done, not someone else. Jerome noticed this and wrote in his commentary on this passage: “As long as we are in this present world we can help one another by praying for or giving advice to one another, but when we come to the judgment seat of Christ, neither Job nor Daniel nor Noah will be able to intercede for anyone, but each person will bear his own burden.” Jerome got that from Ezekiel, who said more or less the same thing. [Ezekiel 14:20]

But most of the papist superstition is overturned by this doctrine. Prayers for the dead in particular, and those sacred rites that are performed for the dead and that only priests and monks are entitled to do. But for the present let this be the one purpose and use of all these things, that we should witness to our faith by mutual love and by fostering love put up with one another, restore others and prove our work before God so that when he returns in glory our Lord and Saviour Jesus Christ will acknowledge that we belong to him, to whom be blessing, honour, glory and power forever. Amen.

For the reference, see Rudolf Gwalther on the “merits” of the saints.


----------

